

Concerning zdnet’s use of the term ‘code monkeys’ - erik123
http://erikpoupaert.wordpress.com/2014/09/04/concerning-zdnets-use-of-the-term-code-monkeys/

======
timrosenblatt
I've always felt that term is neutral. It's used twice in the original
article. I didn't get the sense that they really understood what they were
talking about. Seems like a bit of a fluff piece that touched on a serious
trend.

Are you the Erik who wrote the response to the ZDNet article? This does not
represent my view of the software industry at all, and I'm surprised at what
seems like frustration.

~~~
erik123
No. I will never respond at ZDNet itself. Ever.

